# maybe the the oldest and newest person here



## PAwithmuscles (May 19, 2017)

Here's the pertinent data: 62 y/o white male, retired Physician's Assistant from Internal medicine, on 200mg/week of test/cyp as HrT which works well enough, exercise and diet are consistent and work very well for me, I am a lean 175lbs and I can clearly see my Abs., supps. mk677 which I have taken for 5 days at a dosage of 25mgs/day and Cardarine which hasn't arrived yet.
Here is the pertinent question: when I read about your views of Tren on this website and how it increases your libido until you howl at the moon I almost have an orgasm reading about it. Could I run some Tren, at say 50-100mgs./week as HRT for enhanced libido and maybe some extra muscle and less fat. I would prefer that the  guys answering this question actually have some first hand experience with Tren, that is you have used it yourself, and are familiar with it as to effectiveness and sides. There is a place for conjecture and the theoretical but this isn't it. In other words, I don't want someone reading a book on steroids and then speculating about what I should do. Let me thank the members here in advance for your responses.


----------



## Georgia (May 19, 2017)

PFM is older than you by at least 25 years. 

I can not chime in about Tren, because I have no experience with it. Stick around because someone will chime in with some first hand info.

Welcome. Pa.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 19, 2017)

Welcome aboard. I have no experience on long term tren use as I have never known anyone to be able to tolerate it for more than a few months.


----------



## PAwithmuscles (May 19, 2017)

Thanks guys for your honesty and answers. Bigswolepump I have read a lot of your posts over the past  few months. I know Tren is always short term but then we are talking dosages of 300-400mgs.  I'm talking about 50mgs or less weekly. Have you used Tren? Did it increase your libido? What was the worst side you had. 
thanks,
PAWM.


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2017)

DF and Snake have you beat by a few years


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 19, 2017)

50mg would be a sub-therapeutic dose. You would likely see no benefit. At 200mg per week (on top of my trt) I see libido increase, more full muscular appearance and some strength.  However I tend to require higher doses and usually run my tren full blast in the 600 to 800 range.

Start at 100 and see what happens. Should help libido but your bloodwork might get a little screwed up.

You really have libido issues on 200 test per week though? Maybe it's psychological?


----------



## PAwithmuscles (May 20, 2017)

POB I knew you would chime in and I'm glad you did. I will start at 100mgs/week and take it from there. I have what would be considered a very normal libido for my age but I want it to be better. I tend to date younger women than myself, sometimes much younger and some of them have raging sex drives and I would like to keep up  with them.  As far as adequate androgen stimulation in regard to my machinery, all is well. Luckily, I have never had a case of impotence. I do enjoy Cialis if its going to be a sexual marathon weekend. The marathon weekend is a perfect example of when I would like my sex drive to be higher, or maybe the word is more sustaining so that after sex I would be ready to go sooner mentally. Thanks for the input. I know you guys insist that someone on this site me a member for quite awhile and have multiple posts before they can expect an answer as to whom would be a good vendor for my Tren. I have researched several and have chosen what looks to be a reputable one but I know I'm taking a chance. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 20, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> POB I knew you would chime in and I'm glad you did. I will start at 100mgs/week and take it from there. I have what would be considered a very normal libido for my age but I want it to be better. I tend to date younger women than myself, sometimes much younger and some of them have raging sex drives and I would like to keep up  with them.  As far as adequate androgen stimulation in regard to my machinery, all is well. Luckily, I have never had a case of impotence. I do enjoy Cialis if its going to be a sexual marathon weekend. The marathon weekend is a perfect example of when I would like my sex drive to be higher, or maybe the word is more sustaining so that after sex I would be ready to go sooner mentally. Thanks for the input. I know you guys insist that someone on this site me a member for quite awhile and have multiple posts before they can expect an answer as to whom would be a good vendor for my Tren. I have researched several and have chosen what looks to be a reputable one but I know I'm taking a chance. Thanks for all the replies.



That's ****ing awesome lol

Let us know how it goes with the tren. Curious to see how your bloodwork changes too.


----------



## Seeker (May 20, 2017)

Well if I may chime in. If what you are looking for is some more enhanced libido and some additional muscle enhancement then why not look into Masteron? It will give you what you're looking for ( including a good sense if well being ) Tren is Tren. It is a very effective drug but also a pretty damn toxic one. Comparing the two risk vs reward based on your intentions I personally wouldn't go the tren route. It's unnecessary. But thdts just my opinion. I've been around both compounds long enough to offer you this opinion. Plus the fact that you are already pretty lean based on your stats masteron would be a worth look into


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 20, 2017)

Snake was the first person to ever walk this planet so he's older than you by quite a margin. Welcome and please feel free to post what you've learned or experienced as a PA!


----------



## PAwithmuscles (May 20, 2017)

Thank you to everyone who has replied. Seeker, I think that is very sound advice as well because I have researched Masteron  and it sounds good. Why did I ask about Tren? Reading tons of posts on UGL, but I don't remember which one, but the guys there were saying such things like I wanted to **** everything that had a pulse. Now that caught my attention and I thought that's for me. When I was I PA school at BGSM I had a PHD in pharmacy come to our class and one of the things he said was , you should take one dose of every drug out there so you will know how it makes you feel and then you can better empathize with your patients when they complain of side effects. I bring this up because I really would like to try every steroid and sarm available at least once. I'm just that curious.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 20, 2017)

welcome to ug..Im not infavor of a person your age using tren...60s shouldnt need anything more then a trt dose mayb some gh and a good blowjob from a 21 year old girl now and then


----------



## gymrat827 (May 20, 2017)

I think gh, if your 100% perfectly healthy would help things overall.  

Not directly with the guy in your pants but energy, recovery, well being.  

I'd consider mast if u need constant, big time libido help.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 20, 2017)

There's a great thread on here that RJ made about running Tren at 100mg everyday on top of his hrt test dose. He did it for over a year and had bloods taken every few months. He loved it. I dunno if someone could find that thread for u but its a good read with lots of info.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 20, 2017)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/thre...E-to-TRT-regimen-(6-months-in)?highlight=Tren

There it is. Enjoy


----------



## John Ziegler (May 20, 2017)

PAwithmuscles said:


> There is a place for conjecture and the theoretical but this isn't it.



Been here 5 minutes and calling the shots like hes been here 5 years :32 (18):


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 20, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Been here 5 minutes and calling the shots like hes been here 5 years :32 (18):



He's right tho. Lol. U see a lot of people giving advice on shit they have never experienced but they read a science study about it and all of the sudden they are experts on it.


----------



## ken Sass (May 20, 2017)

57 here, I am about to try it on a low dose, very similar to the link above.


----------



## PAwithmuscles (May 22, 2017)

Thank you everyone at UGB for the responses. I have learned by reading your posts in this thread as well as your posts in other threads. The debate that now plays in my head is between low dosing Tren or Masteron. I have found it interesting that for libido enhancement no one has recommended Proviron. Various threads here and other websites say it is really good for that purpose but I understand Masteron has more of an effect on the physique.


----------



## curtisvill (May 22, 2017)

Welcome aboard


----------

